# December book group count



## Leslie

Reading:

1. Lessons in Power by Charlie Cochrane (3775 loc; at loc 318; started 9/2 (I will get back to this eventually)
2. Spinning Forward by Terri DuLong (4812 locations; started 11/28; at loc 1230 on 12/1; finished 12/4; ** 1/2)
3. Fantasies: New Year's Eve by Cassandra Gold (1338 loc; downloaded 12/1, this was a freebie; read on 12/3; ***)
4. An Improper Holiday by K.A. Mitchell (2706 loc; downloaded 12/4)
5. Swordspoint by Ellen Kushner (bought after reading the sample, 6095 loc 12/4; finished 12/8; *****)
6. All's Fair in Love and Advertising by Lenore Black (downloaded 12/7; 3342 loc; finished 12/9; **** 1/2)
7. Leftovers by Treva Harte (downloaded 12/7; 2081 loc; started 12/9, finished 12/10; *** 1/2)
8. The Privilege of the Sword by Ellen Kushner (downloaded 12/9; 6672 loc; 12% in, at loc 834 on 12/31)
9. The Dickens with Love by Josh Lanyon (2556 loc; started 12/10; finished 12/10; *****)
10. The Open Window by Saki (61 loc; 12/11; *****)
11. The Gift of the Magi (94 loc; 12/11; ***** {it made me cry})
12. L.A. Boneyard by P.A. Brown (7296 loc; 12/13; finished 12/15; *** 1/2)
13. Never Say Never by Jenna Byrnes (1499 loc; 12/14 read and finished; **)
14. Ticket to Ride by Shawn Lane (2890 loc; downloaded 12/14; finished 12/18; ****)
15. Yin-Yang by Sedonia Guillone (PDF on Kindle; 52 pages; 762 loc; downloaded 12/14; read and finished 12/17; ** 1/2)
16. Cowboy by J.M. Snyder (2205 loc; downloaded 12/16, free from All Romance)
17. Murder Above Fourth by J.P. Bowie (2671 loc; downloaded 12/16; finished 12/27; ** 1/2 )
18. The Dark Tide (last Adrien English mystery) by Josh Lanyon (8697 loc; downloaded 12/22; 43% in at loc 3817 on 12/31)
19. Calling Dr. Love by G.A. Hauser (4212 loc; downloaded 12/22, free from All Romance)
20. Bastards and Pretty Boys by K.Z. Snow (1369 loc; downloaded 12/22, free from All Romance)


Samples:

1. The Brothers Bishop by Bart Yates (12/1) (saw this on one of the Top Ten lists)
2. Ill Wind by Rachel Caine (12/1) (recommended to me by someone here)
3. Stealing Wishes by Shannon Yarbrough (12/3)
4. Swordspoint by Ellen Kushner (12/4)
5. Tropic of Murder: A Nick Hoffman mystery by Lev Raphael (12/13)
6. Let's Get Criminal by Lev Raphael (12/13)
7. Thee Junes: A Novel by Julia Glass (12/13; recommended by my sister)
8. Common Sons by Ronald L. Donaghe (12/30)


----------



## crebel

12/1 When Night Falls, Margaret Daley (kindle) 572 locations-too short to flesh out the story  
12/3 The Wicked Duke Takes a Wife, Jillian Hunter (kindle) 3960 locations    
12/5 Fruitbasket from Hell, Jason Krumbine (kindle) 7064 locations    
12/5 The Care and Taming of a Rogue, Suzanne Enoch (kindle) 5271 locations   +
12/6 Huckleberry Finished, Livia J. Washburn (kindle) 3625 locations   
12/6 What the Duke Desires, Jenna Petersen (kindle) 4315 locations   
12/7 Fireflies in December, Jennifer Erin Valent (kindle) 2869 locations   
12/7 Bound for the Holidays, Mackenzie McKade (kindle) 1359 locations X-rated   +
12/8 Urge to Kill, John Lutz (kindle) 6772 locations    
12/9 To Desire a Devil, Elizabeth Hoyt (kindle) 5132 locations     
12/9 Body of Lies, A Novel, David Ignatius (kindle) 5305 locations    
12/9 The Christmas Lamp, Lori Copeland (kindle) 1660 locations  +
12/10 Look What Santa Brought, Annmarie McKenna (kindle) 1197 locations   
12/10 Waiting For Spring, R.J. Keller (kindle) 9304 locations     
12/11 The Rake's Wicked Proposal, Carole Mortimer (kindle) 3257 locations    
12/11 The Naked Gospel: Truth You May Never Hear in Church, Andrew Farley (kindle) 2933 locations  on formatting,     for content
12/12 Understood (Unbroken book 1), Maya Banks (kindle) 1574 locations    
12/12 Antiques Flee Market, Barbara Allen (kindle) 3483 locations     
12/13 Bookplate Special, Lorna Barrett (kindle) 4702 locations)     
12/14 Wild Heart, Lori Brighton (kindle) 6149 locations  
12/15 Mistress in Private, Julie Cohen (kindle) 3186 locations    
12/16 Soul Intent, Dennis Batchelder (kindle) 6696 locations     
12/17 With Extreme Pleasure, Alison Kent (kindle) 4102 locations     
12/18 The Accidental Duchess, Jessica Benson (kindle) 4931 locations    
12/18 A Catered Birthday Party, Isis Crawford (kindle) 5116 locations    
12/19 The Renovation: Carter Mansion, Terri Kraus (kindle) 3417 locations   +
12/20 Hotter After Midnight, Cynthia Eden (kindle) 4650 locations    
12/20 The Twelve Lies of Christmas, Kate Johnson (kindle) 1124 locations 
12/20 Bought: One Island, One Bridge Susan Stephens (kindle) 2600 locations  
12/20 'Life's a Bitch. So am I.', R.E. Conary (kindle) 3549 locations   
12/21 Wedding Bell Blues, Heather Graham Pozzessere (kindle) 2938 locations     
12/22 The Marriage List, Dorothy McFalls (kindle) 2956 locations  on some of the formatting   + for the story
12/23 On the Heels of Evil, D.E. Daum (kindle) 7285 locations   
12/24 U is for Undertow, Sue Grafton (kindle) 6710 locations     
12/26 Seducing the Heiress, Olivia Drake (kindle) 5680 locations    
12/27 The Wallflower: A Hunting Love Story, Dana Marie Bell (kindle) 1739 locations    
12/27 Thai Die, Monica Ferris (kindle) 3863 locations    
12/27 Leave Me Gasping (A Del Jakes Mystery), T.C. Beacham (kindle) 5309 locations     
12/28 The Highlander's Bride, Michele Sinclair (kindle) 4840 locations     
12/29 The Paris Vendetta: a Novel, Steve Berry (kindle) 7510 locations     
12/30 Less Than Frank, Lynn Bullock (kindle) 3124 locations


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**GENRE**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1._Wolf Hall (Unabridged)_Hilary MantelHistorical FictionAudiobook24:20 hours12/9/20094.00 stars2._50 Voices of Disbelief_Russell Blackford (ed.)EssaysDTB346 pagesUnfinished3.00 stars3._Shikasta: Re, Colonised Planet 5_Doris LessingNovelDTB364 pages12/03/20092.75 stars4._Blood Music_Greg BearScience FictionMobipocket3430 locations12/06/20093.75 stars5._White Sky, Black Ice_Stan JonesMysteryKindle2412 locations12/08/20093.99 stars6._The Lacuna_Barbara KingsolverNovelKindle8132 locations12/16/20094.25 stars7._Titan (Unabridged)_John VarleyScience FictionAudiobook10:25 hours12/17/20094.25 stars8._Against the Fall of Night_Arthur C. ClarkeScience FictionDTB159 pages12/18.20093.5 stars9._Valis (Unabridged)_Philip K. DickScience FictionAudiobook8:43 hours12/22/20094.5 stars10._Out of Sight_Elmore LeonardMysteryKindle4062 locations12/20/20093.5 stars11.draft of an unpublished novel Science FictionKindle2578 locations12/23/20093.25 stars12._The Big Burn (Unabridged)_Timothy EganHistoryAudiobook10:02 hoursIn Progress13._The Original of Laura_Vladimir NabokovNovel (Fragments)DTB278 pages12/24/20093.99 stars14._Feersum Endjinn_Iain M. BanksScience FictionImported DTB279 pages12/28/20093.75 stars15._The Cold Six Thousand_James EllroyMysteryDTB672 pagesIn Progess


----------



## Annalog

Anna's Book List for December 2009

Note: Books are linked to Amazon Kindle edition page (unless otherwise noted).


*#**Book**-3 to +3**Type**Dec. Pages**Dec. Locations**Kindle File Size**Status*1._The Judgment of Paris : The Revolutionary Decade That Gave the World Impressionism_ by Ross King (paperback)  +2Library Audio (car)464 (255 left)6000 est. (3300 left)465 KB est. (255 left)*Finished* 4 Dec. (8.85 hrs. left), started 22 Nov. (13 CDs, 14.75 hours), on CD 6 (45%) (5.9 hrs) on 1 Dec. (I think DH picked this one for me because he likes the work of Manet.)2._Manifold: Time_ by Stephen Baxter  +1Kindle480 (465 left)7871 (7584 left)722 KB (700 left)*Finished* 11 Dec., started 30 Nov., loc. 288 on 1 Dec. (3%).3._When Will Jesus Bring the Pork Chops?_ by George Carlin   0Hard Cover295 (110 left)5055 est. (2528 left)389 KB (194 left)*Finished* 23 Dec., started early Nov. when DH brought it home. Page 185 on 1 Dec.4._Twelfth Night_ by William Shakespeare, part of "Shakespeare Appreciated" series (Audible)  +3Library Audio (car)   *Finished* 8 Dec., started 4 Dec. (6 CDs, 7 hours). Library version is Recorded Books version while link is to Audible release. This production is available only in audio formats. The first performance of the play (4 CDs) includes commentary and annotations and is preceded and followed by commentary on Shakespeare and his times. This is followed by a performance of the play without commentary (2 CDs).5._Vampirates 4: Black Heart _ by Justin Somper







  0Library Audio (car)5126785 est.522 KB*Finished* 15 Dec., started 8 Dec. (11 CDs, 12 hours). DH brought home from Library because it was new; he did not notice that it was the 4th in a series (small print on back cover, not on front). I doubt I will listen to the rest of the series (YA) primarily because I have problems with the ethics of the "good" characters in this book.6._Nation_ by Terry Pratchett  +3Kindle3845163331 KB*Finished* 15 Dec., started 13 Dec.7._Good Omens : The Nice and Accurate Prophecies of Agnes Nutter, Witch (paperback)_ by Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett  +3Library Audio (car)400?? est.?? KB*Finished* 21 Dec., started 15 Dec. (10 CDs, 12.5 hours).8._The Color of Magic_ by Terry Pratchett  +3Kindle2103670193 KB*Finished* 20 Dec., started 15 Dec. Reread as DH is starting to read this series.9._The Light Fantastic_ by Terry Pratchett  +3Kindle2413804186 KB*Finished* 27 Dec., started 20 Dec. Reread as DH is starting to read this series.10._The Imperial Cruise: A Secret History of Empire and War_ by James Bradley  0Library Audio (car)400?? est.3258 KB*Finished* 31 Dec, started 21 Dec. (8 CDs, 9 hours).11._Storm Front_ (The Dresden Files, Book 1) by Jim Butcher  +3Kindle336 (317)4161 (3923)233 KB (220)*Current*, started 27 Dec., loc. 3923 on 1 Jan. (94%). I wanted to finish but I was up too late night before, up too early in the morning, and then fell asleep reading in bed. Only 19 pages left! I must be getting old! 12._La's Orchestra Saves the World_ by Alexander Mccall Smith Library Audio (car)304 (42 est.)4640 est. (663)357 KB (51)*Current*, started 31 Dec. (7 CDs, 7.25 hours). 1 CD complete (~1 hour/14%) 31 Dec. *10* finished  *~3336+**~37,420+**~5910+ KB**50.35 hours *
Anna's Book List for November 2009
Anna's Book List for January 2010

General comments: Estimated Kindle locations based on 13 locations/KB. Estimated book pages at 1 page/file KB (if few images). Totals based on conversion of books to equivalent units where possible.

Rating column uses standard smileys (       ) which could be seen as -3 to +3. Positive ratings indicate a book I liked; the higher ratings indicate how likely I would be to read again. Higher ratings do not necessarily indicate the quality of the book. For negative ratings, the rating indicates how much I did not like the book.


----------



## mistyd107

1. Cedar Cove Christmas (Cedar Cove)-Debbie Macomber 256 pgs K2 started 12/1/09 finished 12/3/09    
2. 92 Pacific Boulevard (Cedar Cove)-Debbie Macomber 400 pgs K2 started 12/3/09 finished 12/9/09    
3.  Online Angel-Kelly Abell 88 pgs K2 started 12/9/09 finished 12/9/09   
4. Rainwater-Sandra Brown 256 pgs K2 started 12/18/09 finished 12/23/09     
5. Mrs Miracle-Debbie Macomber 336 pgs K2 started 12/24/09 finished 12/30/09


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Here is my placeholder
*Books Read in December
1. Tempted (House of Night Novels) 336 pages Kindle! 
2. Covet (Fallen Angels, Book 1) 496 pages Kindle!
3. The Hunger Games (The First Book of the Hunger Games) 384 pages Kindle!
4. Catching Fire (The Second Book of the Hunger Games) 400 pages DTB 
5. Once A Runner 296 pages Kindle!
6. The Sea of Monsters 288 pages Kindle!*

Currently reading: Afraid 384 pages Kindle!

Up next: _ The Titan's Curse 320 pages Kindle!_

Read since 9/9

Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time Book 1) 832 pages DTB
The Great Hunt (Wheel of Time Book 2) 705 pages DTB
The Dragon Reborn (Wheel of Time Book 3) 624 pages DTB
The Shadow Rising (Wheel of Time Book 4) 1008 pages DTB
The Fires of Heaven (Wheel of Time Book 5) 992 pages DTB
Lord of Chaos (Wheel of Time Book 6) 1011 pages DTB
A Crown of Swords (Wheel of Time Book 7) 896 pages DTB
The Path of Daggers (Wheel of Time Book 8 ) 704 pages DTB
Winter's Heart (The Wheel of Time Book 9) 625 pages DTB
Crossroads of Twilight (Wheel of Time Book 10) 864 pages DTB
Knife of Dreams (Wheel of Time Book 11) 1000 pages DTB
The Gathering Storm (Wheel of Time Book 12) 784 pages DTB 
An Echo in the Bone: A Novel (Outlander) 832 pages Kindle!
The Lightning Thief (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 1) 470 pages Kindle!
Tempted (House of Night Book 6) 
Covet
The Hunger Games
Catching Fire
Once A Runner
Sea of Monsters (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 2) 288 pages Kindle!


----------



## talleylynn

1. *Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society * by Shaffer/Barrows (12/2)
288 pages; 4121 locations     

2. *Discovering Dani: Jamesville #1* by N. J. Walters (12/3)
abandoned at 41%, location 1379

3. *The Ezekiel Code * by Gary Val Tenuta (12/16)
688 pages; 16702 locations    

4. *Life of Buddha and It's Lessons * by Henry Steele Olcott (12/17)
48 pages; 147 locations 

5. *Right Ascention * by David Derrico (12/20) 
224 pages; 3103 locations    

6. *Declination* by David Derrico (12/23)
256 pages; 2589 locations   

7. *Here's Johnny: My Memories of Johnny Carson * by Ed McMahon (12/27)
240 pages; 1557 locations   

8. *A Virgin River Christmas * by Robyn Carr (12/29)
320 pages; 3958 locations


----------



## ladyknight33

1 A Breath and Snow of Ashes  Diana Gabaldon 1456 pages Start Nov 29 finished Dec 4
2. Naked in Death JD Robb 320 pages start and finish Dec 17
3. Glory in Death JD Robb 320 pages start Dec 19 finish Dec 20
4. Immortal in Death JD Robb 320 pages start and finish Dec 20
5. Rapture in Death JD Robb 320 pages start Dec 20


----------



## sebat

1. Fireflies in December - Jennifer Erin Valent - 352 pages 2870 Locations - Started 12/1 Finished 12/1
2. Snodgrass Vacation - Dave Conifer - 402 pages 4968 Locations - Started 12/2 Finished 12/3
3. Tiger's Curse - Colleen Houck - 516 pages 7326 Locations - Started 12/3 Finished 12/6
4. Tiger's Quest - Colleen Houck - 626 pages 9067 Locations - Started 12/6 Finished 12/8
5. Shot of Tequila - J.A. Konrath - 5662 Locations - Started 12/8 Finished 12/10
6. The Nerd Who Loved Me - Vicki Lewis Thompson - 416 pages 3652 Locations - Started 12/10 Finished 12/12
7. Twelve Lies of Christmas - Kate Johnson - 1372 Locations - Started 12/12 Finished 12/13
8. The Christmas Bus - Melody Carlson - 176 pages 1487 Locations - Started 12/13 Finished 12/13
9. Planters Punch - JA Konrath - 20 pages 257 Locations - Started 12/14 Finished 12/14
10. Hotter After Midnight - Cynthia Eden - 272 pages 4709 Locations - Started 12/14 Finished 12/16 
11. Immortal:Book 3 - VK Forrest - 352 pages 4761 Locations - Started 12/17 Finished 12/21
12. Regression - Kathy Bell - 352 pages 5484 Locations - Started 12/21 Finished 12/23
13. Mercury Falls - Robert Kroese - 352 pages 4171 Locations - Started 12/23 Finished 12/27
14. Charybdis - KA Thompson - 408 pages 9333 Locations - Started 12/28 Finished 12/30
*Total Completed Books 65119 Locations*


----------



## marianneg

IN!  But I probably won't start seriously reading until finals are over on the 11th.


----------



## meljackson

Ariana's Pride by Margaret Lake- locations 5619. Finished Dec 1. (You did good, Gertie!)
Because He Loves Me by Elyse M Fitzpatrick- locations 2616. Finished Dec 2.
Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins- locations 300. Finished Dec 5.
Don't Hassel the Hoff by David Hasselhoff- locations 4743. Finished Dec 5.
Executive Privilege by Phillip Margolin- locations 4970. Finished Dec 11.
Family Matters by Deborah Bedford- locations 3360. Finished Dec 11.
Forsaking All Others by LaVyrle Spencer- locations 3852. Finished Dec 12.
Hostile Intent by Michael Walsh- locations 5786. Finished Dec 16.
Invitation Only by Kate Brian- locations 3145. Finished Dec 19.
Judge and Jury by James Patterson- locations 2994. Finished Dec 21.
The King and Queen of Perfect Normal by KA Thompson- locations 8914. Finished Dec 22.
Looking for Alaska by John Green- locations 3728. Finished Dec 22.
Mania by Craig Larsen- locations 4893. Finished Dec 23.
The Night Gardener by George Pelecanos- locations 6857. Finished Dec 25.
The Other Boleyn Girl by Philippa Gregory- locations 10267. Finished Dec 27.
Paranoia by Joseph Finder- locations 6195. Finished Dec 26.
The Quinn Brothers  (first 2 books in series) by Nora Roberts- locations 11494. Finished Dec 28.
The Road by Cormac McCarthy- 251 pages- Finished Dec 29.
Suite Scarlett by Maureen Johnson- locations 5194. Finished Dec 29.


----------



## telracs

I'm in for this month. I'll do a better job updating as I finish books, I think that's why I had problems in November, I tried to update all at once.

Finished:
1) All I Really Need to Know I Learned in Kindergarten 2100 locations 
2) Fate Fantastic 5012 locations
3) A Hard Rain 5400 locations
4) Interworld 2700 locations
5) Leave Me Gasping 5300 locations
6) Time Traders 4730 locations
7) Future Imperfect 5750 locations.
8- Old Nathan read 1990 locations before giving up (total locations in book is 2550)
9) Christmas Carol by Charles Dickens (there are 4 stories in the book I got, but I only read this one).
10) Creatures of Man (10264 locations). It's a series of short stories, and the last ones are all set in the same universe and get a bit boring, but it wasn't too bad.
11) Course of Empire 10522 locations.
12) Twilight's End 2887 locations. It's a Star Trek novel that oddly enough, I've never read before.


----------



## ElaineOK

Wouldn't miss it. Hopefully, I will do better this month. I just track books I finish during the month.

1. _The Guardians: Past Tense_, Lynn Abbey 18 pages (pre-release of short story);    
2. Mad Ship







, Robin Hobb 864 pages;    
3. Soul Feast: An Invitation to the Christian Spiritual Life







, Marjorie J. Thompson 208 pages    
4. The Alchemist







, Paul Coelho 192 pages  
5. The War Against Miss Winter







, Katherine Miller Haines 336 pages  
6. The Lady







, Anne McCaffrey 384 pages 
7. The Birth of Venus: a Novel







, Sarah Dunant 448 pages 

Ok, so I counted a short story as a book. My next book was 864 pages. It should count as three!

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## BTackitt

<<Total Kindle Locations for Oct. 93,641, total number of books 28.>>
<<Total Kindle locations for Nov. 101632 Total number of books 27 >>

Book 1. The Medusa Stone -Jack Du Brul - 6706 K Loc- Finished
Book 2. Maelstrom - 3706 K Loc - Finished
Book 3. Swallowing Darkness - 5134 K Loc - Finished
Book 4. Divine Misdemeanors - 5859 K Loc - Finished
Book 5. Elfhunter -11953 K Loc - Finished
Book 6. Deluge - 3553 K Loc - Finished
Book 7. Born of Night - Sherrilyn Kenyon -10501 K Loc - Finished
Book 8. Born of Fire - Sherrilyn Kenyon -10422 K Loc - Finished
Book 9. Born of Ice - Sherrilyn Kenyon -5465 K Loc - Finished
Book 10. Ariana's Pride -5619 K Loc - Finished
Book 11. Weaving Words - 1338 K Loc - FInished
Book 12. The Bride - 4203 K Loc - Finished

Total Kindle locations for Dec. 74459, Total books 12


----------



## Sporadic

I'm in. Haven't finished anything yet.

1) 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill - November 21 to December 19 - 336 pages
2) Travels with Charley: In Search of America by John Steinbeck - December 20 to December 31 - 288 pages


----------



## chiffchaff

All books in Kindle format unless otherwise indicated. Page count is from the Amazon listing for each book. 
December turned out to be a busy month, not much reading time.

*Started in November, finished this month:*
*Girl With the Dragon Tattoo* 480 pages (audio), about 60% this month  tough to follow in audio
*Everything You Ever Wanted to Know About Heaven* 269 pages, 70% this month 
*Outlander* 896 pages, 85% this month 

*Read this month:*
U is for Undertow







416 pages 
The Supergirls: Fashion, Feminism, Fantasy, and the History of Comic Book Heroines







334 pages 
*The Help* (audio book - loved it!) 464 pages 

*In progress:*
What The Dog Saw







432 pages (audio book) - about 25% this month
Ahab's Wife - 704 pages - only 6% this month
Physick Book of Deliverance Dane - 384 pages, 40% this month


----------



## Tabby

Bound for the Holidays by Mackenzie McKade - 1359 Locations
The Prettiest Feathers by John Philpin & Patricia Sierra - 5205 Locations
Holiday Affair by Yvette Hines - 775 Locations
Wrapped and Ready by Julie Kenner - 406 Locations
A Christmas Carol by Charles Dickens - 1065 Locations
When Night Falls by Margaret Daley - 572 Locations
Heartsick by Chelsea Cain - 4911 Locations

Totals
Books - 7
Locations - 14293


----------



## Shandril19

Yay!

12/3/09 - Shakespeare's Christmas - Charlaine Harris - 224 pages
12/5/09 - Shakespeare's Trollop - Charlaine Harris - 194 pages
12/8/09 - Shakespeare's Counselor - Charlaine Harris - 243 pages
12/11/09 - Tempted - P.C. Cast - 320 pages
12/16/09 - Shutter Island - Dennis Lehane - 4949 locations
12/22/09 - Divine Misdemeanors - Laurell K Hamilton - 333 pages

Began - The Serpent's Tale - Ariana Franklin

Not so much reading this month.  Between buying my first house, moving, painting, unpacking, and Christmas - it was a bit busy!


----------



## sheltiemom

I'm in 

1.    Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly - 6450 locations
2.    The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - Stieg Larsson - 7839 locations
3.    I, Alex Cross - James Patterson - 4126 locations
4.    Seeing Red - Susan Crandall - 6116 locations
5.    Ten Big Ones -Janet Evanovich - 5821 locations
6.    Plum Loving - Janet Evanovich - 3088 locations


----------



## drenee

Saving my spot.

1. *Mr. Monk Goes to Hawaii*. K-book. Lee Goldberg     
2. *Twelve Sharp*. DTB. Janet Evanovich.     
3. *Second Chance Pass*. K-book. Robyn Carr.   
4. *Sunday at Tiffany's*. PB. James Patterson.     

Bad reading month for me. I was way too distracted this month. I read *Twelve Sharp* WEdnesday, finishing up last night. I really need all of the laughs I got from this book. It was definitely one of the funnier ones of Ms. Evanovich's I've read.

deb


----------



## Neekeebee

My December marker.

Currently Reading:
*The American Patriot's Almanac* - William J. Bennett loc. 10294-11047
*Shike* - Robert J. Shea loc. 1 - 5041
*The Reagan Diaries* - Ronald Reagan p99-212

_Finished Books: _
12/1: *The Christmas Bus* - Melody Carlson, loc. 1347- 1487
12/3: *Spinning Forward *- Terri Dulong 4779 loc.
12/7: *Keeping Faith* - Jodi Picoult, loc. 483-8232 
12/13: *Snodgrass Vacation*- Dave Conifer 4474 loc.
12/15: *Treason* - Don Brown 6269 loc.
12/16: *Here's the Story* - Maureen McCormick, 321 Sony Reader pages (288 Hardcover pages)
12/18: *The Art of Racing in the Rain *- Garth Stein, 339 Sony pages (336 Hardcover pages) 
12/19: *Twilight* - Stephenie Meyer 513 Sony pages (544 Hardcover pages)
12/23: *Hostage* - Don Brown 5908 loc.
12/23: *The Help *- Kathryn Stockett 411 Sony pages (464 Hardcover pages) 
12/29: *Garden Spells*-Sarah Addison Allen 3742 loc.
12/30: *Shadowmagic* - John Lenahan loc. 2197-4320

 Best of the month, in a month of excellent reads
 Surprisingly good read of the month

N


----------



## bebobthefrog

The Queen of Attolia 368 pages finished 12/2/09    
The Fourth World 6775 locations, finished 12/4/09      
The Lies of Locke Lamora 752 pages finished 12/10/09     
The Blind Side 352 pages finished 12/15/09    
Shadowmagic 288 pages finished 12/16/09      
The Twelve Lies of Christmas 1372 locations finished 12/17/09     
Magic Bites 272 pages finished 12/19/09    
The Adoration of Jenna Fox 288 pages finished 12/20/09    
Gideon the Cutpurse 416 pages finished 12/28/09     
Suite Scarlett 368 pages finished 12/31/09


----------



## Jaasy

1.  The Lost (Missing in Death) by J. D. Robb, finished
2.  Be With You by Mare Rochelle, finished
3.  Wrapped and Ready by Julie Kenner, finished
4.  Babe in the Woods by  Lorelei James, finished
6.  Infidelity by Debbie Gould, finished
7.  Going Home Again by Raven Starr, finished
8.  The Pleasure Cruise by Raven Starr, finished
9.  Seeing Eye Mate by Annmarie McKenna, finished
10. Last Chance, My Love by Lynne Connolly, finished


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm hooked now ...

1. Federations - Various Authors - 100% - 11209 locations - 384 pages - finished 12/4
2. As Hot As You Remember - Donovan Lee - 100% - 1959 - 1959 locations - 160 pages - finished 12/9
3. The Name of the Wind - Patrick Rothfuss - 100% - 12950 locations - 662 pages - finished 12/12
4. Learn Me Good - John Pearson - %100 - 2074 locations - 211 pages - finished 12/15
5. The Dickens with Love - Josh Lanyon - 100% - 2556 locations - finished 12/16
6. Flashforward - Robert J. Sawyer - 100% - 6433 locations - 320 pages - finished 12/19
7. Overrun - Michael Rusch - 26% - 1499 of 5799 locations - abandoned 12/20
8. Star Trek: Destiny: Gods of Night - David Mack - 100% - 5192 locations - 400 pages - finished 12/23
9. Star Trek: Destiny: Mere Mortals - David Mack - 100% - 5376 locations - 448 pages - finished 12/26
10. Star Trek: Destiny: Lost Souls - David Mack - 100% - 5911 locations - 464 pages - finished 12/27
11. Warrior's Cross - Madeleine Urban & Abigail Roux - 100% - 7336 locations - finished 12/27
12. Hero Wanted - Dan McGirt - 100% - 6965 locations - finished 12/31


----------



## Anju 

1. Peacekeepers No. 4 by Ricky Sides,                                 4341 locations, finished Dec 1        
2.  Saint Nicholas, The Christmas Story by Matthew Eldridge 4095 locations, finished Dec 4         
3.  A Quilter's Holiday by Jennifer Chiaverini,                        3304 locations, finished Dec 3        
4.  Milo Talon by Louis L'Amour,                                           4037 locations, finished Dec 5        
5.  Peacekeepers #5, by Ricky Sides                                    3993 locations, finished Dec 6        
6.  Tiger's Curse by Colleen Houck                                       7326 locations, finished Dec 8        
7.  It's not About the Cookies by K. A. Thompson                  4700 locations, finished Dec 12       
8.  White Sky, Black Ice by Stan Jones                                 2412 locations, finished Dec 12         
9.  Adventures in Reading by Ricky Sides                              2550 locations, finished Dec 13       
10. Yorkshire: Richard and Rose by Lynne Connolly                5000 locations, finished Dec 13       
11. The White Lady Murders by Wendy Potocki   only read about 500 locations, evil, occult, not my read, quit  - 
12.  War Party by Louis L'Amour                                           2400 locations, finished  Dec 14       
13.  Village of the Ghost Bears by Stan Jones                        3028 locations, finished Dec 15        
14.  Nutcracker Sweet by Jennifer Mueller                             1267 locations, finished Dec 16     
15.  Cripple Bayou Two-Step by Norman German                   3171 locations, finished Dec 19       
16.  Shot of Tequila by J. A. Konrath                                     5660 locations, finished Dec 20 at 3:30 am      
17.  Rowan of the Wood by Christine Rose and Ethan Rose      4562 locations, finished Dec 20     
18.  The Pawn by Steven James                                            3900 locations, finished Dec 22       
19.  The Ballet by Melissa Glisan                                           500 locations, finished Dec 23    
20.  Serial by Jack Kilborn and Blake Crouch                          702 locations, finished Dec 23    
21.  The Prayers of Agnes Sparrow by Joyce Magnin                3700 locations, finished Dec 23    
22.  Desperately Seeking Santa by Jane Beckenham               2752 locations, finished Dec 24  
23. Conspiracy in Kiev by Noel Hynd                                     6841 locations, finished Dec 25      
24.  The Conqueror by Georgette Heyer                      quit at 2972 locations  December 28   
25.  Murder Takes the Cake by Gayle Trent                            2500 locations, December 28     
26.  War Desert, a Novel by Gary Hansen                              10929 locations, December 30      
27.  One Year Bible, Month of December                                3425 locations, December 31      
28.  Shike, Book 1, by Robert Shea                                      3284 locations, December 31


----------



## Dankinia

Dec 3 - Yule Be Mine - 4883 locations
Dec 5 - Double the Heat - 5372 locations
Dec 7 - Smoke, Mirrors, and Murder - 5721 locations
Dec 8 - The Watson Brothers - 4548 locations
Dec 9 - BodyGuard - 4927 locations


----------



## MLPMom

I thought I would jump right in and post what I just started reading this morning, hope that is okay. 

A Wind in the Door by Madeline L'Engle (started 12/01-finished 12/04...240pgs.)
Small and Simple Things by Marjorie Pay Hinckley (started 12/02 finished 12/3...154 pgs.)
The Lightening Thief by Rick Riordan (started 12/03 finished 12/16)
An Acceptable Time by Madeline L'Engle (started 12/08 finished 12/09....373 pgs.)
A Swiftly Tilting Planet by Madeline L'Engle (started 12/12 finished 12/13...304 pgs)
Many Waters by Madeline L'Engle (started 12/14 finished 12/15...352 pgs.)
Christmas Jars By Jason F. Wright (started 12/21 finished 12/22)
Dracula by Bram Stoker (started 12/22)
The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes Adventures I through VI (started 12/20 finished 12/20)
The Compositions of Edgar Allan Poe (started 12/20 finished 12/20)
The Witch and the Wizard by James Patterson (started 12/22 free sample)
Christmas Jars Reunion by Jason F. Wright (started on 12/25 finished on 12/27)
Dead Before Dark by Charlaine Harris (started 12/27 finished 12/2
Dead in Dallas by Charlaine Harris (started 12/28 finished 12/2
Hide in Plain Sight by Marta Perry (started on 12/2


----------



## Hopeful76

I would like to participate in this again.  Here's my placeholder.

Oops.  It's January 5th and I just remembered to list my books.  Hopefully, it's not too late  

Mennonite in a Little Black Dress by Rhoda Janzen 4251 Locations
The Vinyl Princess by Yvonne Prinz 3314 Locations
Guilty Pleasures by Laurell K. Hamilton 5685 Locations
The Power of Less by Leo Babauta 1951 Locations
Unclutter Your Life in One Week by Erin R Doland 3011 Locations

Only 5 books this month, but I was busy with a lot of other things.


----------



## joanne29

1. Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins 485 pgs. 12/01      
2. Darkness Take My Hand by Dennis Lehane 400 pgs. 12/06      
3. Twilight by Stephanie Meyers 544 pgs. 12/10      
4. Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins 400 pgs. 12/14      
5. Charybdis by K.A. Thompson 408 pgs. 12/20


----------



## akpak

Breaking Dawn - Stephanie Meyer: After seeing New Moon, I felt like reading the 4th book again (it's my favorite)
Flash - Jayne Ann Krentz: I like her plots.
[I think there was something between these two... But I can't remember now. Need to come in here more]
Valley of the Horses - Jean Auel: The Earth's Children series is one I tend to re-read... Hence:
The Mammoth Hunters - Jean Auel
The Shelters of Stone - Jean Auel


----------



## Maxx

As of December 1, 2009 

1.  Middlesex (audiobook)  36% read starting on page 197, completed 12/17
2.  Heroic Measures (kindle) began 12/1, completed 12/27
3.  Raising Jake (kindle) began 12/5, completed 12/21
4.  The Hunger Games (audiobook) began 12/17, 78% through the book by 12/31-299 pages
5.  The Christmas Bus (kindle) began 12/23, completed 12/24

Total Partial Books Completed:  1
Total Whole Books Completed:  3

Total pages read in December:  1350


----------



## PinkKindle

1. _The Gathering Storm_ by Robert Jordan & Brandon Sanderson: DTB 784 pages. Begun 11/28, on page 158 on 12/1, finally finished on 12/23 -- 626 pages read in December.
2. _The Christmas Bus_ by Melody Carlson: 1487 locations. Begun 12/10, completed 12/10.
3. _Under the Dome_ by Stephen King: 17,947 locations. Begun 12/24, on location 5500 on 12/31 -- 5500 locations read in December.

Running Totals:
Locations read in December: 6987
DTB pages read in December: 626
Books read start to finish in December: 1
Books read partially in December: 2


----------



## dnagirl

This looks fun! Books in green are finished. Books in black are in progress.

1. _To the Stars: The Autobiography of George Takei_ (DTB) - started 12/1/09, finished 12/16/09, 416 pages
2. _My Sister's Keeper  _ by Jodi Picoult (DTB) - started 12/1/09, finished 12/10/09, 448 pages 
3. _Genes in Conflict: The Biology of Selfish Genetic Elements _ by Austin Burt (Kindle) - started 12/2/09, 3% done (putting down temporarily for some lighter reading), 7171 loc
4. _Beauty and the Beast_ by Marie Le Prince de Beaumont (Kindle) - started 12/2/09, finished 12/2/09, 196 loc
5. _In a Sunburned Country_ by Bill Bryson (Kindle) - started 12/2/09, finished 12/7/09, 5539 loc
6. _The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins (Kindle) - started 12/7/09, finished 12/10/09, 4707 loc
7. _The Christmas Lamp_ by Lori Copeland (Kindle) - started 12/10/09, finished 12/11/09, 1685 loc
8. _Club Dead_ by Charlaine Harris (Kindle) - started 12/11/09, finished 12/13/09, 4251 loc
9. _Running With Scissors: A Memoir_ by Augusten Burroughs (Kindle) - started 12/13/09, finished 12/14/09, 4690 loc
10. _G33k Mafia_ by Rick Dakan (Kindle) - started 12/14/09, finished 12/18/2009, 5413 loc
11. _Weaveworld_ by Clive Barker (DTB) - started 12/17/09, 672 pages, 60% done
12. _The Kiribati Test_ by Stacey Cochran (Kindle) - started 12/19/09, finished 12/20/09, 2679 loc
13. _The Handmaid's Tale_ by Margaret Atwood (Kindle) - started 12/20/09, finished 12/22/09, 4552 loc
14. _Infected_ by Scott Sigler (Kindle) - started 12/22/09, finished 12/23/09, 6237 loc
15. _Contagious_ by Scott Sigler (Kindle) - started 12/23/09, finished 12/29/09, 8539 loc
16. _Dead to the World_ by Charlaine Harris (Kindle) - started 12/29/09, finshed 12/29/09, 4965 loc
17. _Monster Island: A Zombie Novel_ by David Wellington (Kindle) - started 12/29/09, finished 12/30/09, 3003 loc
18. _Monster Nation: A Zombie Novel_ by David Wellington (Kindle) - started 12/30/09, 3413 loc


----------



## DD

Going to be a busy month.  Reading will probably slow down.

Update Dec. 26th:  As I thought, not much time for reading this month with decorating, shopping, wrapping, etc.!  Looking forward to a quiet January!

Nov. 30-Dec. 6 - The Book Thief - Markus Zusak - 6975 locations
Dec. 8-Dec. 20 - One Thousand White Women - Jim Fergus - 4331 locations


----------



## Ottie

Here is my place holder

1. Elfhunter:  11, 957 locations 11/24/2009


----------



## Andra

1.	Still Waters by Kate Johnson  6878 locations
2.	Murder Has a Sweet Tooth by Miranda Bliss  3396 locations
3.	A Catered Halloween by Isis Crawford  5116 locations
4.	The Eye of the World by Robert Jordan  17630 locations
5.	Two Little Women on a Holiday  by Carolyn Wells  2158 locations
6.	Heidi by Johanna Spyri  2073 locations
7.	The Psychokitty Speaks Out:  Diary of a Mad Housecat  by Max Thompson  5022 locations
8.	The Psychokitty Speaks Out:  Something of Yours Will Meet a Toothy Death  by Max Thompson  4665 locations
9.	Presentation Zen by Garr Reynolds  2274 locations
10.	Bookplate Special by Lorna Barrett  4804 locations
11.	Stardust by Neil Gaimon  2737 locations
12.	Kissing Christmas Goodbye by M.C. Beaton  240 pages
13.	Distant Cousin:  Regeneration by Al Past  6715 locations
14.	Monstrous Regiment by Terry Pratchett  6613 locations
15.	Aunt Dimity and the Deep Blue Sea by Nancy Atherton  3912 locations
16.	Jane and the Unpleasantness at Scargrave Manor by Stephanie Barron  5257 locations
17.	Miss Zukas and the Library Murders by Jo Dereske  5399 locations
18.	Feet of Clay by Terry Pratchett  5678 locations
19.	Murder Takes the Cake by Gayle Trent  2505 locations
20.	The Total Money Makeover by Dave Ramsey  3715 locations
21.	A Christmas Carol by Charles Dickins  1253 locations
22.	Sherlock Holmes:  The Complete Collection (includes all four novels and 5 short story collections)  by Author Conan Doyle  27594 locations
23.	Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder by Joanne Fluke  4122 locations
24.	Plum Pudding Murder by Joanne Fluke  4781 locations
25.	Peach Cobbler Murder by Joanne Fluke  4313 locations
26.	Candy Cane by Janet Lambert  185 pages
27.	Bed-Knob and Broomstick by Mary Norton  227 pages
28.	The Borrowers by Mary Norton  192 pages
29.	Rufus M. by Eleanor Estes  320 pages
30.	There Goes the Bride  by M.C. Beaton  277 pages
31.	Jumper Cable by Piers Anthony  320 pages
32.	The Tale of Applebeck Orchard by Susan Wittig Albert  320 pages
33.	The Real Mother by Judith Michael  432 pages

I was on a read-over kick this month.  I also spent quite a bit of time with Sherlock Holmes.
Paper books are listed with page numbers and Kindle books with locations.
No audio books this month - I was listening to Christmas music!


----------



## Aravis60

1. Witness to Murder by Jill Elizabeth Nelson- DTB 221 pages (started 12/3, finished 12/4)
2. Outlander by Diana Gabaldon- DTB 656 pages (started 12/12, finished 12/22)
3. The Color of Magic by Terry Prachett- DTB 210 pages (started 12/11, finished 12/25)
4. Before Green Gables by Budge Wilson- DTB 389 pages (started 12.26, finished 12/27)
5. Nice to Come Home To by Rebecca Flowers- DTB 324 (started 12/27, finished 12/2


----------



## Four Lil&#039; Paws

I'm in!

1. Deathwish - Rob Thurman - 5272 locations - Started 12/02 - Finished 12/04
2. Two-Lane - Nathan Henrion - 6268 locations - Started 12/05 - Finished 12/06
3. Radium Halos - Shelley Stout - 4549 locations - Started 12/06 - Finished 12/06
4. Sojourner - Maria Rachel Hooley - 4979 locations - Started 12/07 - Finished 12/08
5. Second Sight - Maria Rachel Hooley - 4968 locations - Started 12/08 - Finished 12/10
6. Anathema - Maria Rachel Hooley - 4475 locations - Started 12/10 - Finished 12/13
7. The Better Part of Darkness - Kelly Gay - 4990 locations - Started 12/13 - Finished 12/28
8. My Soul to Lose - Rachel Vincent - 755 locations - Started 12/29 - Finished 12/31


----------



## kevindorsey

1.  The dollar meltdown - C. Goyette.


----------



## Seamonkey

TitleRatingAuthorlocs/pagesstartfinish*A Big Little Life: A Memoir of a Joyful Dog******Dean Koontz3052/28809/30/200910/04/2009*The Help******Kathryn Stockett7442/46410/04/200910/10/2009*Where Men Win Glory: The Odyssey of Pat Tillman***Jon Krakauer6220/41610/10/200910/17/2009* My Journey with Farrah: A Story of Life, Love and Friendship****Alana Stewart3215/28810/17/200910/18/2009*The Time of My Life******Patrick Swayze and Lisa Niemi3334/25610/18/200910/20/2009*Travelling with Pomegranates: A Mother-Daughter Story*****Sue Monk Kidd & Ann Kidd Taylor3989/30410/20/200910/24/2009*Every Patient Tells a Story: Medical Mysteries & the Art of Diagnosis*****Lisa Sanders4828/30410/24/200910/28/2009*The Kids Are All Right: A Memoir*****Diana Liz Amanda & Dan Welch 4627/35210/28/200910/30/2009October Summary8 books36707/267209/30/200910/30/2009*Sarah's Key******Tatiana de Rosnay4194/30410/30/200911/03/2009*The Lacuna******Barbara Kingsolver8132/52811/03/200911/15/2009*Escape*****Carolyn Jessop5369/41311/04/200911/07/2009*Half Broke Horses: A True-Life Novel******Jeannette Walls3658/28811/15/200911/18/2009*Notes Left Behind******Brooke & Keith Desserich2819/27211/18/200911/21/2009*No Time to Wave Goodbye: A Novel*****Jacquelyn Mitchard4097/24011/21/200911/22/2009November Summary6 books28269/204510/30/200911/22/2009*The Queen Mother: The Official Biography*****William Shawcross25343/112011/22/200912/07/2009*Knit Two*****Kate Jacobs4670/33612/07/200912/11/2009*Knit the Season: A Friday Night Knitting Club Novel*****Kate Jacobs3668/27212/11/200912/14/2009*Every Last Cuckoo******Kate Maloy2580/30412/14/200912/15/2009*Messenger: The Legacy of Mattie J.T. Stepanek and Heartsongs*many**Jeni Stepanek & Larry Lindner5494/33612/16/200912/18/2009*Crazy for the Storm: A Memoir of Survival*****Norman Ollestad3280/28812/18/200912/20/2009*Stones into Schools: Promoting Peace with Books, Not Bombs, in Afghanistan and Pakistan******Greg Mortenson5680/44812/20/200912/24/2009*Under the Dome: A Novel******Stephen King17947/108812/24/200912/27/2009*Same Kind of Different As Me: A Modern-Day Slave, an International Art Dealer, and the Unlikely Woman Who Bound Them Together







l*****Ron Hall and Denver Moore2615/22412/27/200912/29/2009*I Wasn't Ready to Say Goodbye: Surviving, Coping & Healing After the Sudden Death of a Loved One*Brook Noel and Pamela D Blair6068/33612/29/200912/nn/2009December Summary9 books72457/445611/22/200912/29/2009YTD Summary23 books111915/744509/30/200912/29/2009


----------



## geko29

Guess I'll start my list now and update as I go:

*The Pawn* by Steven James; 3896 locs, 432 pp. Good overall, with one stunningly obvious and irrational plot setup.
*Already Dead* by Charlie Huston; 4218 locs, 288 pp. Relentlessly entertaining, like most Huston books.
*One Second After* by William R. Forstchen; 9095 locs, 352 pp. Spectacular and chillingly realistic.
*Just Before Sunset* by Stephen King; 6550 locs, 384 pp. Some gems, but overall not as good as typical King short stories.
*Definitely Dead* by Charlaine Harris; 4460 locs, 324 pp. Lots of fun.
*Persuader* by Lee Child; 6260 locs, 352 pp. First book I've read of this author, and I'll definitely be getting the entire catalog. Exciting and unpredictable.
*"A" is for Alibi* by Sue Grafton; 2687 locs, 320 pp. Mildly interesting, but probably not enough to draw me into the series. Maybe I'm 24 years too late 

Running total (probably final since I suspect I won't be finishing "Under The Dome" between tomorrow and New Year's Day): 37166 locations, 2452 pages.


----------



## LauraB

Red's placeholder:
Dec. 11, completed Wolf Hall *7032 locations in December* Kindle. I liked it, ok. But found it difficult with the narration to always be certain who was narrating. Many times I'd have to go back a couple pages and read again. Maybe this is because there are so many "Thomas" names  . Overall I enjoyed the book.  

Dec. 13 completed Life and Adventures of Santa Claus , by L. Frank Baum (Kindle) *1947 locations*
I read this version:

http://www.amazon.com/Life-Adventures-Santa-Claus-ebook/dp/B000OCXGUU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1260886390&sr=1-2

It costs $3.96 (?) But it was worth it over the free copy because it had a lot of pictures that were really nice. It had historical footnotes that link, and had introduction and afterward that gives a lot of information on both the author, and the history of Santa Clause. I really enjoyed it. I have read the free version and this one does have a lot more to it that really added to the festive feeling.

Dec. 14-16, on kindle: The Stupidest Angel , by Christopher Moore. * 2914 locations * . Not my favorite Moore book, Fool is, but this is the funniest Christmas read I've ever read. 
Dec. 18, Kindle: The Gift of the Magi , by O. Henry. * 94 locations * . Seems like I've read many variations of this story. I want to see if I can find out which is the earliest. 
December 24, read Dickens A Christmas Carol, Kindle, *932 locations*
Dec. 25 finsihed: Shutter Island , Dennis Lehane, Kindle *4949 locations*
Dec. 26 begun: Kazuo Ishiguro, The Remains of the Day, Kindle . Dec. 26, set this aside, after only 10 locations. I like it, but decided to finish another book I had started a few weeks ago, then back to this.
Dec 26, Picked up where left off on War and Peace, _read kindle location 2147_ .

Dec. 11 Begun  One Month to Live , By Kerry & Chris Shook. (Kindle) Daily meditations. *425 kindle locations*


----------



## Flechette

Oh very Cool!

In no particular order:

1) *Blood Games* by Iris Johansen (library/DTB)
2) *I Alex Cross* by James Patterson (library/DTB)
3) *The Shadow Queen* by Anne Bishop (Kindle) read in Nov, re read Dec
4) *First Lords Fury* by Jim Butcher (Kindle) read in Nov, re read Dec
5) *Definitely Dead* by Charlaine Harris (Kindle)
6) *All Together Dead* by Charlaine Harris (Kindle)
7) *From Dead to Worst* by Charlaine Harris (kindle)
8 ) *The Secret Adversary* by Agatha Christie (kindle)
9) *Already Dead* By Charlie Huston (kindle)
10) *Wit'ch Fire* by James Clemens (Kindle)
11) *Justice Hall* by Laurie R. King (Library/DTB)
12) *Dark Harbor* by David Hosp (Kindle)
13) *Cards on the Table* by Agatha Christe (DTB)
14) *Snodgrass vacation* by Dave Conifer (Kindle)
15) *His Lady Mistress* by Elizabeth Rolls (Kindle)
16) *Divine Misdemeanors* by Laurell K Hamilton (kindle)
17) *Snowbound* by Janice Kay Johnson (kindle)
1 *Elf-Hunter* by C S Marks (kindle)
19) *Hide in Plain Sight* by Marta Perry (kindle)
20) *Murder takes The cake* by Gayle Trent (kindle)
21) *Harry Potter and The Sorcerer's Stone* by J K Rowling (not sayin'  )
22) *Never After* Anthology (DTB)
23) *Divine by Mistake* by P.C. cast (DTB)
24) *Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets* by J K Rowling

reading now:

Persuasion by Jane Austen (still - I read 2 pages, get distracted , read something else, and then go back lol!)


----------



## bkworm8it

I actually finished one for December 

According to Jane by Marilyn Bran:  Location 4943 (For those of you looking, I read the interview at the back so total is 4943 )
Twilight: Breaking Dawn by Stephenie Meyer  Hardback version pgs.754
The Millers Daughter by Emile Zola:  Location 563



Theresam


----------



## Sparkplug

For December:

1. *Wuthering Heights* by Emily Bronte -- Dec 1 - Dec 5

2. *The Picture of Dorian Gray* by Oscar Wilde -- Dec 7 - Dec 11

3. *Rebecca* by Daphne du Maurier -- Dec 12 - Dec 12

4. *The Story of Edgar Sawtelle* by David Wroblewski -- Dec 14 - Dec 31

5. *Oryx and Crake* by Margaret Atwood -- Dec 21 - Dec 24

6. *The Year of the Flood* by Margaret Atwood -- Dec 24 - Dec 26

7. *Nanny Returns* by Emma McLaughlin & Nicola Kraus -- Dec 30


----------



## scottder

I get the idea of this thread, what do people mean by "Locations"?


----------



## intinst

scottder said:


> I get the idea of this thread, what do people mean by "Locations"?


Since the Kindle doesn't do page numbers to tell where you are in a book on it, you use the location number at the bottom of each page.


----------



## telracs

scottder said:


> I get the idea of this thread, what do people mean by "Locations"?


kindle books don't have pages, so we go by locations. that's the number on the bottom of the screen. the "page" you're reading will show as (for example) 1100-1120, and the total locations (the length of the book) will be in the bottom right of the screen.


----------



## ElaineOK

Quite a drop off in participation.  Hopefully, we will be back up to 4 or 5 pages of participants by January.  I like looking through people's lists.

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I expect a lot of folks were busy with many other things during December. . . .I do expect the book count will go up for next year.


----------



## Seamonkey

Hey I'm still reading.. month/year not over yet!

I love looking at the lists!


----------



## Annalog

I am also still reading. There is still reading time left in this month/year.


Seamonkey said:


> Hey I'm still reading.. month/year not over yet!
> 
> I love looking at the lists!


Seamonkey, I am still reading as well.  It usually takes me at least a day after the end of the month to update my reading list post. Since I suspect that many people will still be traveling during the first weekend in January, I will not do the final summary statistics on this thread until the second weekend in January.

Note: Don't be surprised if I delete this post before I do the final summary statistics. 

EDIT: For people who have not yet posted, there is a post in the How many books do we read a month thread with some information about what is/is not expected.


----------



## telracs

Seamonkey said:


> Hey I'm still reading.. month/year not over yet!
> 
> I love looking at the lists!


Yeah, but it's easier to update as we go along instead of doing one long post at the end of the reading period...


----------



## Seamonkey

Oh indeed.. I update after each book I finish!  I'm a real data-hound.


----------



## Anju 

Seamonkey said:


> Oh indeed.. I update after each book I finish! I'm a real data-hound.


me three

and I like this thread, it helps me keep track of what I have read, I am reading so much more now and so much faster it's difficult to remember (for a geezerette)


----------



## bkworm8it

I just updated with two more books!  Read mostly during my week and 1/2 school break. Still have 1 week left to hopefully finish another, then back to school so I won't be adding much until spring when I get a nice long break 

theresam


----------



## Dankinia

ElaineOK said:


> Quite a drop off in participation. Hopefully, we will be back up to 4 or 5 pages of participants by January. I like looking through people's lists.
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, Oklahoma


I just got too busy with other things to do much reading. *sigh* And when I did have time to read (hospital waiting room last Wednesday) I opened my Kindle and the battery was dead. I have plans to spend most of New Years Day curled up on the couch with my Kindle though.


----------



## Toby

I'm getting here so late, I'm just going to mention what I finished. 
1.Two for the Dough, by Janet Evanovich (Part of the set of Three Plums in one) Loc's ? 336 Pages Excellent
2. Waiting For Spring by R.D. Keller 6043 Loc's Excellent
3. Skeeter: A Cat Tale, by Anne L. Watson 1112 Loc's Good
4. How I Write Secrets of a Bestselling Author by Ina Yalof 2497 Loc's Excellent
5. Dead-On Writing (The How-To Book to Die For) by Robert Walker 3549 Loc's Excellent
6. The Babysitter's Code by Laura Lippman 232 Loc's ((I thought this was a free book, but it turned out to be a short story)) TERRIBLE!!!!!!
7. Ariana's Pride by Margaret Lake 5619 Loc's Excellent
8. Summer's Path by Scott Blum 1827 Loc's Excellent
9. Persuader by Lee Child 6260 Loc's Excellent
10. When Women Were Warriors, Book 1 by Catherine W. Wilson Very Good Writing, but did not relate to same gender sex.   It was a free book.


----------



## Sporadic

Sporadic said:


> 2) Travels with Charley: In Search of America by John Steinbeck - December 20 to December 31 - 288 pages


Just finished it a grand total of 20 minutes before the new year


----------



## Annalog

Sporadic said:


> Just finished it a grand total of 20 minutes before the new year


I fell asleep an hour before the new year. DH woke me up when he put my K2 away. I read again and fell asleep 15 minutes before the new year. One less book finished last year.  I finished the book this morning about 15 minutes after I woke up. 

There is still time for people to finish recording their reading for December. I have started organizing the data but captured the date/times updated. I will check for updates and new entries before I post the final statistics.


----------



## BTackitt

I know I fell off a bit in DEC.. but it was a very stressful, hectic month. I am glad it is behind us.


----------



## Annalog

BTackitt said:


> I know I fell off a bit in DEC.. but it was a very stressful, hectic month. I am glad it is behind us.


For me, it is very good to be starting a new year.

I will be posting the totals and statistics for December this weekend.


----------



## ElaineOK

Thank you, Annalog.  We really do appreciate your time and effort.

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## Dana

Cool... I thought I had missed out on posting my books for December.... 

1. Learn Me Good







 by John Pearson, 2074 Locations, Finished LOVED this one!!! Great for when you only have little snippets of time to read.

2. The Prayers of Agnes Sparrow







 by Joyce Magnin, 3730 locations, Finished Loved it!

3. Mossy Creek







 by Deborah Smith, Sandra Chastain, Debra Dixon, Virigina Ellis, Nancy Knight, and Donna Ball, 2769 locations, Finished Loved this one too!

4. Grace Notes







 (December Freebie) by Philip Yancey, 712 locations, Finished


----------



## Annalog

December and year-end are a busy time. The second weekend in January seemed a better time to determine and post the statistics.


----------



## Annalog

December Results

46 people recorded opening 479 titles (included a collection of 9 books and a collection of 2 books) for an average of 10.4 titles/person (median 7.5).

46 people recorded finishing 444 titles for an average of 9.7 titles/person. (Range from 1 to 41 books finished in Dec. Median 6.5 books.)

13 people started the month in the middle of 23 books (in progress on Dec. 1).
16 people ended the month in the middle of 29 books (in progress on Dec. 31).
45 people started 456 books during the month of December for an average of 10.1 books started per person in Dec. (median 7).

5 people reported abandoning books started. 6 books abandoned.
19 people added ratings or comments concerning the books. (4 more than in November.) 173 books had either ratings or comments.

30 people reported reading locations for a total of 1,393,925 locations (average of 46,464 locations/person, median 33,304 loc.) for 305 books (average 4570 loc/book, largest 37,177 (collection), smallest read 10 loc. [book carried over]).

25 people reported page numbers for a total of 53,845 pages (average 2153.8 pages/person, median 209 for 146 books (average 369 pages/book, median 333.5, largest 2452, smallest amount read in a book 18 pages).

2 people reported audio book hours for a total of 100.9 hours (47.4 and 53.5) for 10 books (average 10.09 hours/book). 4 people reported listening to audio books (15 books).

2 people reported reading samples (8 and 1).

Of the 479 titles reported, 357 were identified as Kindle (37 people, median 7 books.), 15 were identified as audio (5 people, median 3.5 books), 56 as DTV (16 people, median 2.5 books), 4 as Sony, 1 as PDF, 1 as Mobi, and 9 as samples. I could not identify 36 by type (no size, only page numbers, or no statement about book type).

Last month:


Annalog said:


> Results as I counted them:
> 55 people recorded opening 566 books or samples for an average of 10.4 books/person
> 
> 50 people recorded finishing 498 books for an average of 10.2 books/person. (Range from 1 to 47 books finished in Nov. Median 8 books.)
> 
> 21 people started the month in the middle of 40 books (in progress on Nov. 1).
> 22 people ended the month in the middle of 40 books (in progress on Nov. 30).
> 52 people started 591 books during the month of November for an average of 11.6 books started per person in Nov.
> 
> 8 people reported abandoning books started. 9 books abandoned.
> 15 people added ratings or comments concerning the books. (10 more than in October.)
> 
> 33 people reported locations for a total of 1,428,418 locations (average of 44,638 locations/person, median 37,800 loc.) for 280 books (average 5133 loc/book, largest 49,464 (collection), smallest read 120 loc.).
> 
> 36 people reported page numbers for a total of 91,898 pages (average 2626 pages/person, median 2444) for 257 books (average 359 pages/book, largest 2704, smallest amount read in a book 15 pages).
> 
> 3 people reported audio book hours for a total of 89.3 hours (average 44.65 hours/person) for 11 books (average 8.93 hours/book).
> 
> Of the 566 items reported, 320 were identified as Kindle (40 people, median 6 books.), 18 were identified as audio (6 people, median 3 books), 127 as DTV (20 people, median 3 books), 1 as Sony, 1 as PDF, 5 as samples. I could not identify 94 by type as only page numbers were entered and no statement about whether Kindle or not was made.


----------



## Neekeebee

Wow!  Thanks for all your hard work, Annalog!  I always enjoy looking at these numbers each month!

N


----------



## Annalog

You are welcome. Considering all of the other activities that occur during December, we still reported reading an average of 10 books per person. 

The January thread has over 60 people signed up! If all who sign up report reading books, that will be the most people participating so far.


----------



## Anju 

Awesome work Annalog - hope your job appreciates you and you get paid big bucks for being so creative and precise!


----------



## Flechette

Really Interesting!  Thank you for your work!


----------

